#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Projetos, Implantação, Expansão e Mapeamento para Gerencia de redes FTTX e FTTH

## RogerioMaciel12

A Mega Net Estruturas em FTTH tem a solução para suas dificuldades com a rede de Fibra Óptica
Realizamos vários serviços como
O planejamento de sua rede de Fibra Óptica Calculo de potencia, adequação de nível de sinal, mapeamento da sua rede, expansão de rede, treinamento de pessoal e muito mais.
A Mega Net Estruturas FTTH trabalha em parceria com vc dando todo o treinamento e orientações para que seu provedor se torne o mais independente possível, treinando a sua equipe para os novos desafios que as operadoras de energia elétrica tem lançado.
Como as novas regras de adequação de escoltas e caixas de emenda entre vãos de postes. 

Você que esta começando ou já tem a sua rede de Fibra Óptica, não perca tempo entre em contato conosco 
Orçamento Totalmente gratuito 
Atendemos todas as regiões do Brasil
Fone 55996568232 vivo
Watts 55984161258 oi

----------


## Sergiogoma

Tenho interesse...

----------


## RogerioMaciel12

Bom Dia amigo
Vc pode nos passar a sua necessidade que poderemos lhe ajudar...
Vc precisa começar uma rede de fibra óptica ou expandir?

----------


## Sergiogoma

Boa tarde Rogério, preciso começar.. Atendo no meu bairro da seguinte forma, cabeado Metrô, e Rádio.
Quero saber da possibilidade de continuar com metrô, em todo o projeto, entregar banda de até 50 MB...

----------


## RogerioMaciel12

Boa noite Sergio, sim tem a possibilidade de vc continuar seu projeto em metro, e com certeza vc consegue entregar 50mb.
Eu atendo um provedor que tem rede metro e funciona perfeito, nos testes de banda conseguimos mandar 70 mb bem fácil
Nesse caso o proprietário decidiu vender planos de ate 30 mb
mas para conversarmos melhor vc pode me adicionar no Watts 55984161258
Abraços

----------

